# goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de: Betrügerisches Goldverkaufsangebot?



## RSH (16 November 2019)

goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de
					






					goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de
				











						Fakeshop: goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de & trustedshopsnr-1624.de - [email protected] - Betrugsserie mit Goldbarren - Goldmünzen - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Rechtswidriges Impressum, die Daten der darin benannten Personen wurden entweder frei erfunden oder gestohlen und werden nun für betrügerische Zwecke missbraucht. Angegebene UST-ID ist geklaut / ausgeliehen. Nur Vorkasse per Überweisung möglich. Die…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				











						Vorsicht, Abzocke: Aktuelle Fakeshop Warnungen von GOLD.DE
					

ACHTUNG! Fakeshop Warnung: goldhandel-test-sieger-2022.de & goldhandel-testsieger-seit1972.de. Informieren Sie sich über die neusten perfiden Täuschungen und Fakeshops!




					www.gold.de
				











						Rheinische Scheidestätte
					

Jetzt NEU: unser Online-Shop für Sie.Wertvolles nur ein paar Schritte oder nur einen Klick entfernt!




					rheinische-scheidestaette.de
				











						Betrug auf der Webseite goldscheideanstalt-testsieger.de?
					

Aktualisiert: 18. März Meine Mandantin kaufte mehrere Münzen Gold (Krüger Rand) auf der Internetplattform www.goldscheideanstalt-testsieger.de . Dort werden Münzen und Barren diverser Edelmetalle zum Kauf angeboten. Sie überwies einen fünfstelligen Betrag an das ihr mitgeteilte Konto in...




					www.it-anwalt-kanzlei.de


----------



## jupp11 (16 November 2019)

Rheinische Scheidestätte
					

Jetzt NEU: unser Online-Shop für Sie.Wertvolles nur ein paar Schritte oder nur einen Klick entfernt!




					rheinische-scheidestaette.de
				





> *WICHTIGER HINWEIS*
> Wir möchten darauf aufmerksam machen, dass aktuell einige fremde Onlineshops im Impressum unsere Firmendaten angeben. Diese Onlineshops bieten Münzen und Barren zum Verkauf an, senden jedoch nach Geldeingang KEINE Ware an den Kunden, wie uns mitgeteilt wurde!
> *Die meisten dieser Fakeshops werben mit Lockangeboten (z. B. 300 € Neukundenrabatt etc.). Der Aufbau/Look der Seiten ist ebenfalls immer der Gleiche. In der Regel ändern sich die Internet-Adresse und die Namen der Geschäftsführer. Oft sind auch die Bewertungsseiten gefälscht – dies erkennen Sie daran, dass diese Seiten meist kein Impressum haben. *
> Wir haben bereits Anzeige erstattet und möchten eindringlich vor diesen Shops warnen.
> ...





> Wir möchten darauf aufmerksam machen, dass aktuell einige fremde Onlineshops im Impressum unsere Firmendaten angeben.


Die dort genannten Impressi sind gefälscht!

Es ist ein Trauerspiel, dass die DENIC nichts gegen solche Fakeregistrierungen  unternimmt sondern
durch ihre Geheimhaltspolitik bei der Registrierung  unterstützt.


----------



## RSH (16 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Rheinische Scheidestätte
> 
> 
> Jetzt NEU: unser Online-Shop für Sie.Wertvolles nur ein paar Schritte oder nur einen Klick entfernt!
> ...



In Kempten gibt es einen Anwalt, der sich wohl mit rechtlichen Schritten gegen Google befasst (hoffentlich später auch gegen Denic) wegen des Verdachts der Beihilfe zum Betrug.


----------



## RSH (24 November 2019)

Weitere fake shop Adresse:

https://goldscheideanstalt-seit1980.de/

"Gesetzliche Anbieterkennung:

https://goldscheideanstalt-seit1980.de ist ein Projekt von

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH
diese vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Dr. Silvio Imhof und den Geschäftführer Dipl.-Kfm Ayke John sowie die Geschäftführerin Dr. Manuela Huber-Cartier
USt-IdNr.: DE283635606
eingetragen im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichtes Düsseldorf
Handelsregisternummer HRB 67778"


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2019)

RSH schrieb:


> Weitere fake shop Adresse


@RSH, woher weißt du das? Kann es sein, dass das die Website der echten Rheinische Scheidstätte GmbH ist?


----------



## jupp11 (24 November 2019)

goldscheideanstalt-seit1980.de

goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de = fake-shop

sind identisch im Layout









						Rheinische Scheidestätte
					

Jetzt NEU: unser Online-Shop für Sie.Wertvolles nur ein paar Schritte oder nur einen Klick entfernt!




					rheinische-scheidestaette.de
				





> *Der Aufbau/Look der Seiten ist ebenfalls immer der Gleiche.*
> aktuell sind uns folgende Shops bekannt, die unsere Firmendaten unerlaubt nutzen:
> *die-goldscheideanstalt.de
> goldscheideanstalt-seit1952.de
> ...


----------



## Rolf Kleinschmidt (24 November 2019)

Servus aus Österreich....ich habe vor 2 Wochen 3000 euro an diese Betrüger verloren. Mein Rechtsanwalt sagt man kann nichts machen und meint auch, dass er aus Erfahrungen weiß, dass man meistens gegen eine Wand klagt, weil auch bei den Leuten deren Konten missbraucht wurden meistens nichts zu holen gibt. Trotzdem gibt es Rechtsanwälte die sich durch diese Betrüger eine goldene Nase verdienen möchten und aussichtslose Klagen einreichen. Ein Beispiel wurde hier genannt. Da möchte einer gegen Google vorgehen und wahrscheinlich eine ordentliche Summe Honorar vom Mandanten kassieren, denn der Mandat bezahlt immer, ob er gewinnt oder nicht.
Ich betrachte das verlorene Geld als eine Lehre und hab für mein Leben gelernt vorsichtiger zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (24 November 2019)

Rolf Kleinschmidt schrieb:


> Servus aus Österreich....ich habe vor 2 Wochen 3000 euro an diese Betrüger verloren.


Um anderen das Lehrgeld zu ersparen: Wie kam der Kontakt zustande und wie lief der Vorgang ab?


----------



## RSH (25 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> goldscheideanstalt-seit1980.de
> 
> goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de = fake-shop
> 
> ...



So isses.

Und weil das eben kein Projektv von der Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH ist, siehe https://rheinische-scheidestaette.de/wichtiger-hinweis/

Und weil es keine "Geschäftführer Dipl.-Kfm Ayke John sowie die Geschäftführerin Dr. Manuela Huber-Cartier" gibt... Huber-Cartier, ich lach mich weg ) Schaut mal hier: https://de.fakenamegenerator.com/

Wer's ganz genau wissen will:









						Fakeshop: goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de & trustedshopsnr-1624.de - [email protected] - Betrugsserie mit Goldbarren - Goldmünzen - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Rechtswidriges Impressum, die Daten der darin benannten Personen wurden entweder frei erfunden oder gestohlen und werden nun für betrügerische Zwecke missbraucht. Angegebene UST-ID ist geklaut / ausgeliehen. Nur Vorkasse per Überweisung möglich. Die…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				











						Vorsicht, Abzocke: Aktuelle Fakeshop Warnungen von GOLD.DE
					

ACHTUNG! Fakeshop Warnung: goldhandel-test-sieger-2022.de & goldhandel-testsieger-seit1972.de. Informieren Sie sich über die neusten perfiden Täuschungen und Fakeshops!




					www.gold.de
				











						feingoldhandel-seit-1993.de und goldscheideanstalt-kaufen.de: Achtung Fakeshop - kein Gold kaufen
					

Die Onlineshops feingoldhandel-seit-1993.de und goldscheideanstalt-kaufen.de locken mit großzügigen Rabatten. Jedoch werden Sie diese nicht erhalten. Es handelt sich hier um einen Fakeshop, der im Namen eines seriösen Unternehmens Edelmetalle verkauft.




					www.onlinewarnungen.de
				











						Fakeshopverdacht: Vorsicht beim Goldkauf im Onlineshop! - Ihre Erfahrungen
					

Wer in Gold investieren möchte, muss derzeit gut aufpassen. Im Internet tummeln sich einige Fakeshops, die mit Daten existierender Unternehmen agieren. Darunter auch feingoldscheideanstalt-seit1978.de und feingoldscheideanstalt-seit1973.de




					www.onlinewarnungen.de


----------



## RSH (25 November 2019)

Rolf Kleinschmidt schrieb:


> Servus aus Österreich....ich habe vor 2 Wochen 3000 euro an diese Betrüger verloren. Mein Rechtsanwalt sagt man kann nichts machen und meint auch, dass er aus Erfahrungen weiß, dass man meistens gegen eine Wand klagt, weil auch bei den Leuten deren Konten missbraucht wurden meistens nichts zu holen gibt. Trotzdem gibt es Rechtsanwälte die sich durch diese Betrüger eine goldene Nase verdienen möchten und aussichtslose Klagen einreichen. Ein Beispiel wurde hier genannt. Da möchte einer gegen Google vorgehen und wahrscheinlich eine ordentliche Summe Honorar vom Mandanten kassieren, denn der Mandat bezahlt immer, ob er gewinnt oder nicht.
> Ich betrachte das verlorene Geld als eine Lehre und hab für mein Leben gelernt vorsichtiger zu sein.



Ich habe ein etwas höheres "Lehrgeld" am 07.11.19 gezahlt. Seitdem mache ich Google regelmäßig auf diese Goldkauf-fake-shops aufmerksam, meistens verschwinden die dann nach wenigen Tagen aus den Google-Anzeigen. Außerdem unterstütze ich seitdem auch die Plattform www.onlinewarnungen.de


----------



## RSH (25 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Um anderen das Lehrgeld zu ersparen: Wie kam der Kontakt zustande und wie lief der Vorgang ab?



Seite aufrufen, gewünschte Ware in den Warenkorb, Bestellung absenden. Es wird dabei nach der Telefonnummer gefragt. Gibt man die nicht an, kommt eine Mail mit der Aufforderung, seine Telefonnummer mitzuteilen damit die Postadresse für den Kurierdienst abgeglichen werden kann. In meinem Fall kam diese Mail von einem gmx-Account... da hätte ich spätestens stutzig werden müssen, weil seriöse Anbieter / Firmen ihre Mails normalerweise über ihre geschäftliche Domain senden. Hab meine Telefonnummer mitgeteilt, wenige Minuten später kam der Anruf... freundlicher Mann am anderen Ende, ein wenig small talk, Adresse abgeglichen... super, alles im grünen Bereich. Kurz nach dem Telefonat kamm eine weitere Mail mit folgendem Inhalt (auszugsweise):

"Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung, auf goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de, die hiermit bestätigt und verbindlich ist.
Ihre bestellten Produkte sind verfügbar und lieferbar.

1 X ....

Nach Zahlungseingang erfolgt der Versand an:

Herrn
xxx
xxx
xxx

Bitte überweisen Sie zeitnah den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von xxx Euro per Überweisung auf das Konto unserer Geschäftsführung. Hierbei wurde Ihr Neukundenrabatt in Höhe von 300,00 Euro bereits berücksichtigt.

Kontoinhaberin: Manila Christopeit (Bitte genau so angeben)
IBAN: DE74760300800250273223
BIC: CSDBDE71XXX
Bank: BNP Bank
Verwendungszweck: xxx (Bitte genau so angeben, nur Zahlen)

Wir werden Sie nach Zahlungseingang unverzüglich informieren.

Sollten Sie uns einen Zahlungsbeleg per E-Mail senden, wird Ihre Bestellung schneller bearbeitet.

Nach erfolgreichen Bestellabschluss, wären wir Ihnen für eine faire Bewertung dankbar.
Der Link zu unseren Bewertungen lautet:
https://trustedshopsnr-1624.de/shop/goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de/

Nochmals vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christina Fürst

Gesetzliche Anbieterkennung:

https://goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de ist ein Projekt von

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH
diese vertreten durch die Geschäftsführerin Frau Dr. Manila Christopeit und Geschäftführer Dipl.-Kfm Marc Martin
USt-IdNr.: DE283635606
eingetragen im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichtes Düsseldorf
Handelsregisternummer HRB 67778


Kontakt:
Rückruf beantragen: https://goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de/rueckruf/

E-Mail: [email protected]

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH in Berlin

Kurfürstendamm 138
10711 Berlin

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH in Düsseldorf
Bilker Str. 37
40213 Düsseldorf
Deutschland

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH in Österreich
Währinger Str. 48
1090 Wien
Österreich

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH in der Schweiz
Beatengasse 9
8021 Zürich
Schweiz

Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH in Lichtenstein
Martin-Goetze-Str. 14
09350 Lichtenstein
Lichtenstein"


----------



## RSH (26 November 2019)

www.goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de ist zurzeit offline


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2019)

goldscheideanstalt-seit1957.de   ist z.Z ko

goldshop1992.de wird als phishing site markiert


----------



## RSH (26 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> goldscheideanstalt-seit1980.de
> 
> goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de = fake-shop
> 
> ...



http://www.goldscheideanstalt-seit1980.de/ ist zurzeit ebenfalls off... geht doch


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2019)

RSH schrieb:


> geht doch



Da gibt es Spezialisten, die haben sich auf Fakeshops eingeschossen:









						Fakeshop: goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de & trustedshopsnr-1624.de - [email protected] - Betrugsserie mit Goldbarren - Goldmünzen - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Rechtswidriges Impressum, die Daten der darin benannten Personen wurden entweder frei erfunden oder gestohlen und werden nun für betrügerische Zwecke missbraucht. Angegebene UST-ID ist geklaut / ausgeliehen. Nur Vorkasse per Überweisung möglich. Die…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				



und bei Gold vor allem: https://www.gold.de/artikel/warnung-neuer-fakeshop/



			
				gold.de schrieb:
			
		

> _Diese Fake-Shop-Adresse verwendet missbräuchlich die Geschäftsanschrift der Rheinische Scheidestätte GmbH – Zentrale, Düsseldorf, Bilker Str. 37, 40213 Düsseldorf, welcher in keinerlei Verbindung zu goldscheideanstalt-shop.de steht und sich ausdrücklich von dieser Adresse distanziert._





			
				gold.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Fakeshops in der GOLD.DE Blacklist *ab 2019, mehr gibts hier: https://www.gold.de/fakeshop-blacklist/
> 
> _Fakeshops im November 2019_
> 
> ...


----------



## RSH (26 November 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Da gibt es Spezialisten, die haben sich auf Fakeshops eingeschossen:



Jep... und auch www.onlinewarnungen.de


----------



## RSH (27 November 2019)

http://goldscheideanstalt-seit1970.de ist (wieder?) in den Google-Anzeigen


----------



## U.I. (13 Mai 2020)

Auch ich bin im Februar auf, Goldscheideanstalt mhz herein gefallen, mit einem größeren Betrag.Nicht weil ich zu viel Geld habe, sondern verrückt gemacht wurde, das in naher Zukunft unser Geld wertlos sei, so wollte ich mein ersparte in Gold anlegen. Münzen in den  Warenkorb, bestellt, Antwort und Rechnung kam prompt. Habe per online Banking gezahlt, überwiesen an Günther Seiler, INGDiBa .at
Unruhig geschlafen, am nächsten Tag bei der Goldscheideanstalt angerufen, dort erfuhr ich , das ich auf einen Fake Shop herein gefallen bin.
Sofort bin ich zur Polizei, Anzeige erstattet. Habe meine Bank angerufen, zu spät, Geld war überwiesen. Auftrag gegeben,gegen Gebühr ,Geld zurück zu holen , wegen Betrug. Habe die INGDiba in Österreich angerufen, geschrieben, Fall erklärt, gebeten Geld einzufrieren, da Betrüger.
Negative Antwort, habe BKA in Österreich informiert, Antwort kam , Konto ist bekannt. Diese Antwort habe ich gleich weiter geleitet an die Polizei Dienstelle, bei der ich meine Anzeige aufgegeben habe.
Wer kann mir Tipps, Ratschläge gebe, was ich noch tun kann, außer warten. Gibt es die Möglichkeit sich einer Sammelklage anzuschließen?


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2020)

U.I. schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit sich einer Sammelklage anzuschließen?


In Deutschland nicht in der Form  wie in USA. 





						Sammelklage – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Die Sammel- oder auch Gruppenklage ist in den USA verbreitet und heißt dort englisch class action (Federal Rules of Civil Procedure, Title 28 United States Code Appendix Rule 23). In Deutschland und der Schweiz gibt es sie in der Form nicht.


----------



## AtkinsonK (7 Februar 2022)

Ich für meinen Teil habe Angst, Dinge online zu kaufen, falls sie mir nicht gefallen, wenn ich sie bekomme. Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die solche teuren Käufe tätigen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2022)

"goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de"   existiert   nicht mehr. 

"goldscheideanstalt-seit1970.de"  steht zum Verkauf









						Die GOLD.DE Fakeshop Blacklist: Umfassendste Datenbank ihrer Art
					

Die Gold Fakeshop Blacklist von GOLD.DE – aktuell, umfassend, hilfreich. Die größte Datenbank ihrer Art gilt inzwischen als Referenz.




					www.gold.de


----------



## AtkinsonK (16 Februar 2022)

Das ist eine richtig miese Masche. Diese ganzen Fakewebseiten im Internet nerven mich total. In der Zeit, in der man so einen fake Webshop auf die Beine gestellt hat, hätte man auch in eine echte Gechäftsidee investieren können. Muss man den Leute immer abzocken? Einfach schrecklich so etwas, besonders in unserer aktuellen Wirtschaftslage. Meine Nachbarin fährt im Notfall zum örtlichen Goldankauf, da sie ihr Geld in Gold angelegt hat. Ich werde mir das als Beispiel nehmen, bei Gold verändert sich der Kurs nur minimal.


----------



## jupp11 (14 März 2022)

https://www.ihk-muenchen.de/de/Service/Recht-und-Steuern/Vertragsrecht/rueckgaberecht/



> Der Gesetzgeber geht davon aus, dass *Verbraucher in diesen Fällen die Waren nicht wie im stationären Handel genau auf ihre Eigenschaften hin prüfen* können beziehungsweise bei Geschäftsabschlüssen außerhalb der Geschäftsräume des Unternehmers oder bei Kreditgeschäften nicht genug Zeit haben, die Folgen ihrer Entscheidung und die Bedingungen zu prüfen. Um diesen Nachteil auszugleichen, sieht das Gesetz vor, dass Kunden *14 Tage Zeit haben müssen, um den Vertrag ohne Angabe von Gründen zu widerrufen*.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2022)

KimJioS schrieb:


> Hallo, ist es möglich, einen Online-Kauf innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzugeben?


Falscher Thread hier, denn bei goldscheideanstalt-seit1951.de hätte es keine Ware zum zurückgeben gegeben: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...-de-trustedshopsnr-1624-de-info-goldscheidea/

Bei Edelmetallen im Onlinekauf wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Widerrufsrecht wie bei jeder, üblichen Ware gibt.


----------



## E.Valentin (17 März 2022)

vielen Dank für die Info, wäre beinahe auf die Firma reingefallen.


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Bei Edelmetallen im Onlinekauf wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Widerrufsrecht wie bei jeder, üblichen Ware gibt.







__





						§ 312g BGB - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				





> Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB)
> § 312g Widerrufsrecht
> 
> (2) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit die Parteien nichts anderes vereinbart haben*, nicht *bei folgenden Verträgen:





> 8.
> Verträge zur Lieferung von* Waren *oder zur Erbringung von Dienstleistungen, einschließlich Finanzdienstleistungen, *deren Preis von Schwankungen auf dem Finanzmarkt abhängt, auf die der Unternehmer keinen Einfluss hat und die innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist auftreten können,* insbesondere Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit Aktien, mit Anteilen an offenen Investmentvermögen im Sinne von § 1 Absatz 4 des Kapitalanlagegesetzbuchs und mit anderen handelbaren Wertpapieren, Devisen, Derivaten oder Geldmarktinstrumenten,


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2022)

Danke @jupp11 - hast mein Bauchgefühl bestätigt. Alles andere wäre ja auch hirnrissig. Lasse mir ein Kilo Gold zur Ansicht liefern und schicke es bei Nichtgefallen zurück. Der Blister freilich ist nur Verpackung und wurde zwischenzeitlich entsorgt - hat doch die Welt noch nie gehört, so.


----------

